# R34 Nismo R-Tune



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

I thought that a dedicated thread should be started for the R-Tune cars.

If we can find a few, I will start a list of the known cars with colour, R1 engine number, spec etc.

Please fell free to add photographs, tech details, location etc.


I'll start it off with a photograph showing the R1 engine modifications.

:wavey:


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Excellent thread JPS, i will chime in with whatever data i have, i will also load up some pics


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

As far as i am aware there are 5 official Omori Factory tuned R34 R-Tunes in the UK. 

2 x White, 1 x Sparkling Silver, 1 x Millennium Jade and 1 x Black

This has not been confirmed but apparently there were around 75-80 that were created/Tuned by Omori in total and as of today the R1 package is no longer available to purchase. Customers were able to spec as much or less of the Nismo package as they wanted from engine, suspension, exhaust, brakes, wheels and body dressup components depending on how deep their pockets were.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Omori / Nismo spec for the R-Tune Concept Engine (Spec 1) plus factory options for the R Tune - approx 2003.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

The R1 gang. LOL!!

So what exactly makes an R1? Is it just the engine package that a customer back in Japan might have opted for? 

I saw 3 R1 R34 GTRs at an Ace Cafe meet not so long ago and they were all a bit different to one another. I noted only 2 similarities and they were..

- all 3 were BNR34s (with Nismo wheels)
- all 3 disappeared simultaneously for a mysterious photoshoot

Haha!


----------



## frankd (Apr 27, 2015)

*Provenance of a R-Tune...*

Once a base-model BNR34GTR had passed all the stringent inspections at Omori - appended below is the catalogue of R-Tune parts available to the deep-pocketed client.

Once fitted - the paper provenance of a R-Tune is carried forward in-perpetuity with the following :-

1. Nismo Certificates for all parts fitted
2. Summary Nismo card - detailing all the parts
3. Omori Specification Sheet for the vehicle - with Summary serial numbers of all parts fitted
4. Omori Invoice for the works conducted

Physical provenance is easy.

Hope this clarifies your points above Kadir.

Attachments below of the original (translated) Nismo R-Tune Options List :-


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi kadir, great to hear from you again - hope you and your lovely family are well.

Yes, there was a triple R Tune photoshoot a few weeks ago - I will try and dig out a few of the photographs for you.


best regards


jps 

:wavey:


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

As requested, a few photographs of the three R-Tune R34's that attended the GTROC Ace Cafe meeting recently.

Thanks to Kriss / Speedy for making the arrangements :thumbsup:


----------



## MohicanMo786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Those R1s look amazing thank u for the pics

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

Is the silver car running spacers?


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

Great thread. The Millenium Jade car an the grey one looks fantastic.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Kadir i hope all is well? Sounds like your a bit upset bro? Call me if you want to chat. By the way heres one with your car in the background also. Not trying to leave anyone out or anything  last car on the far left next to franks R1


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Faz Choudhury said:


> Is the silver car running spacers?




Yes 15mm on the front and 20mm on the rear


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

I can see why JPS has started this thread as there is not a great deal of information on the RTune package and starting a thread like this will allow us to all share any related info. Great thread JPS!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

jps said:


> Hi kadir, great to hear from you again - hope you and your lovely family are well.
> 
> Yes, there was a triple R Tune photoshoot a few weeks ago - I will try and dig out a few of the photographs for you.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul! All well here thank you! I trust the same for you and family.. My little one will be 10 weeks old tomorrow!! Not sure where the time has gone but it is flying past and quick! Thanks for sharing the pictures! The 3 of you have different colour R1 decals on your respective bootlids! 

:wavey:




frankd said:


> Once a base-model BNR34GTR had passed all the stringent inspections at Omori - appended below is the catalogue of R-Tune parts available to the deep-pocketed client.
> 
> ...Hope this clarifies your points above Kadir.



Hey Frank! Sadly those attachments are too small. I wonder if Nismo Omori kept records of any BNR34s that didn't pass their inspections and thus refused the customer an R1 upgrade package? Interesting stuff for sure..





bhp said:


> Kadir i hope all is well? Sounds like your a bit upset bro? Call me if you want to chat. By the way heres one with your car in the background also.


Salaam Baisab. Alhamdullilah; all is well! Upset?! No no no..! I think the R1 gang is pretty awesome. Sadly I can't call as my phone was stolen a couple of weeks back whilst at work and I won't be able to sort a replacement for a while yet. So I am having to make do with PMs and emails.. My salaam and best wishes to your family! :wavey:


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Taken from GTR magazine March 2002, apologies as its all in Japanese.


----------



## MohicanMo786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Does the R34 have to b a Nut V-Spec to b able to pass in order for it to b a R1 Tune or can any standard R34 model do??

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## MohicanMo786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Nur V-Spec

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

MohicanMo786 said:


> Does the R34 have to b a Nut V-Spec to b able to pass in order for it to b a R1 Tune or can any standard R34 model do??
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


From what jps and Frank have posted in Posts 5 and 7 respectively, a standard R34 GTR model would have sufficed at the time such engine packages were available.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

as Kadir has stated, but the package is no longer available


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes, V-SpecII, the Mightly Z Tune is the daddy, hence the thread I started a while ago, absolutely fantastic car. :bowdown1:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/404394-mighty-r34-z-tune-facts-fiction.html


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Pricing for the Rtune package taken from the May 2002 edition of GTR magazine


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Do we know which R1 was the first one in the country? I think Saj's one might be the earliest one, he has had his now for 3 or 4 years I think!
I'll see if I can get him to bring it out on the weekend and take some photos of it


----------



## toonarmy (Apr 14, 2008)

Never heard of the R1 but thank you gents for making me learn something new today :bowdown1:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> Do we know which R1 was the first one in the country? I think Saj's one might be the earliest one, he has had his now for 3 or 4 years I think!
> I'll see if I can get him to bring it out on the weekend and take some photos of it


Most of it is documented in gtr jp or via auction records


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

matty32 said:


> Most of it is documented in gtr jp or via auction records


I know Saj has a friend who lives over in Japan who has purchased cars for him before and to my knowledge, outside of the auction houses. I've sent him a text and waiting a reply now, i'll ask him


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Hey guys just cleaned up a bit at a posters request, mainly to keep the thread on topic and then for continuity 

R tune GTRs from now on!


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> Do we know which R1 was the first one in the country? I think Saj's one might be the earliest one, he has had his now for 3 or 4 years I think!
> I'll see if I can get him to bring it out on the weekend and take some photos of it


pretty sure you are correct on this fact, Saj has had his one for a few years now, need to get him to post up a bit more often and share some info


----------



## johnny_0 (Dec 12, 2003)

Here is my vintage Nismo brochure abour R1 and S1 engines. Full service from your home to Nismo and return.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

He replied back to me yesterday, having issues logging onto the forum which may be because everyone's passwords were reset. He has given me a few photos to put up on here which I shall do later.
I have a photo of his car from June 2012!


----------



## MohicanMo786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Kool can someone please tell me what the difference is between the Normal R34 motor to the R1 n S1 please am also a GT-R fanatic am new to all this please someone explain??

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Pictures that I received from Saj attached


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

johnny_0 said:


> Here is my vintage Nismo brochure abour R1 and S1 engines. Full service from your home to Nismo and return.


Thank you for posting very nice! would not mind having this magazine in my collection, any idea where this can be sourced from?


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Shrek, a Millennium Jade V Spec II NUR R-TUNE was featured in a Japanese magazine, I found a copy of the magazine in the glove box when the car came off the boat in Newcastle


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

A few photographs taken at Hatfield recently.


----------



## MohicanMo786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi guys how you all doing,just wanted advice from anyone on wheel spacers are they okay to have on the car or not,do they mess with the cars handling or are they safe.I have a GT-R33 that I would like to put wheel spacers on but needed advice before doing so,please anyone????

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vader.GTR (Aug 2, 2016)

MohicanMo786 said:


> Hi guys how you all doing,just wanted advice from anyone on wheel spacers are they okay to have on the car or not,do they mess with the cars handling or are they safe.I have a GT-R33 that I would like to put wheel spacers on but needed advice before doing so,please anyone????
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk



Looking at the three R Tunes below, it looks like the silver R1 has front & rear spacers.

belongs to bhp I think.

:thumbsup:


----------



## BAZGTR530 (May 19, 2011)

I have them front and rear on my High Power R34 with an aggressive set up and Dunlop Direzza's. They present no problem at all as long as you use high quality hub centric ones. There are some awful cheap ones out there that need avoiding

I do have a brand new set of Kicks ones lying around somewhere supplied by Matty that I never used as I sold my R32 and my R34 came with them



MohicanMo786 said:


> Hi guys how you all doing,just wanted advice from anyone on wheel spacers are they okay to have on the car or not,do they mess with the cars handling or are they safe.I have a GT-R33 that I would like to put wheel spacers on but needed advice before doing so,please anyone????
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## MohicanMo786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Many thanx gents for the feedback much appreciated.Baz how much would you want for those spacers that u have ,I take it there's a pair for the front n pair for the rear????

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

bhp said:


> Thank you for posting very nice! would not mind having this magazine in my collection, any idea where this can be sourced from?


The magazine can be sourced, its around 5000 yen.


----------



## kilgtr (Aug 22, 2016)

if you want to see a r1 go to isle of man. almost every street has an old mx-5. saw some brilliant r35s and r34s with so much cars there it shouldn't be hard to track one down


----------



## Millencolin (Jul 29, 2016)

kilgtr said:


> if you want to see a r1 go to isle of man. almost every street has an old mx-5. saw some brilliant r35s and r34s with so much cars there it shouldn't be hard to track one down


I will plan that haha


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

a nice article on a R-tune that was spotted in Tokyo

https://aclassblog.wordpress.com/2011/02/27/nismo-omori-factory-the-r-tune/


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

matty32 said:


> The magazine can be sourced, its around 5000 yen.




Matty can you pm me with a price and availability please?


----------



## danielduchon (Sep 5, 2016)

Does or should i perhaps say should the R1 have the "fender flares" or rear and front fender covers as Nismo call them?


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

No Dan I beleive they are exclusively on the GTR Z-Tune.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

danielduchon said:


> Does or should i perhaps say should the R1 have the "fender flares" or rear and front fender covers as Nismo call them?


The Nismo 'arch extensions' are an optional extra - only the sparkling silver R-Tune has these extensions fitted to front and rear due to having front and rear spacers fitted to give the car a wider and meaner stance :runaway:


The Z Tune only has the same Nismo arch extensions fitted to the rear. The front Z Tune wings are wider and therefore do not require the seperate extensions to be fitted.


----------



## danielduchon (Sep 5, 2016)

jps said:


> The Nismo 'arch extensions' are an optional extra - only the sparkling silver R-Tune has these extensions fitted to front and rear due to having front and rear spacers fitted to give the car a wider and meaner stance :runaway:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aha, oki! Thank you for the info, you learn every day!


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

*R34 r1 for sale*

Excellent article by Torque GT, featuring a BSB R34 R-Tune currently up for sale.

Torque GT - Auction Report: R34 GTR Special


----------



## StreetRunner (Feb 14, 2015)

That blue R1 has gone through the auctions most weeks, not selling yet think the start bid is 9,000,000 yen


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

GTR magazine from Nov 2001


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

A nice Nismo tuned S1 is available from HJA, I am not making any commission from this just pointing it out for anyone interested in the Nismo cars.

Used 2001 Nissan Skyline R34 for sale in Essex | Pistonheads


----------



## curious (Jun 11, 2007)

Looks like another clean example, is this an official NISMO S1 with the Omori metal tag plate riveted to to drivers side inner flitch with ID number stamped ?

Couldn't see one in the pictures !


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

curious said:


> Looks like another clean example, is this an official NISMO S1 with the Omori metal tag plate riveted to to drivers side inner flitch with ID number stamped ?
> 
> Couldn't see one in the pictures !


No its just a vspec 2 had the conversion done 20000km ago

Edit- just read the advert and was taken back to omori factory. So should have the plate
Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## curious (Jun 11, 2007)

Thought so, still a nice R34 for someone !

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

curious said:


> Looks like another clean example, is this an official NISMO S1 with the Omori metal tag plate riveted to to drivers side inner flitch with ID number stamped ?
> 
> Couldn't see one in the pictures !




Do you mean the plate riveted to the engine can belt cover?


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Plate can be seen here in the pic


----------



## curious (Jun 11, 2007)

BHP, are we taking about the same plate, the plate on the front cambelt cover refers to the engine being a NISMO built and serial numbered engine, that can be seen.

I am referring to the NISMO PADDOCK OMORI FACTORY plate that is screwed onto the driver front turret top.

The 100 official NISMO S1 all had these and they were all numbered stating the date that the Chassis and engine mods had been carried out.

This is far as I know as I was looking to buy this if it was a S1 and add to the collection.

If anyone can shed any more light on this it would be helpfull


----------



## curious (Jun 11, 2007)




----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

curious said:


> BHP, are we taking about the same plate, the plate on the front cambelt cover refers to the engine being a NISMO built and serial numbered engine, that can be seen.
> 
> I am referring to the NISMO PADDOCK OMORI FACTORY plate that is screwed onto the driver front turret top.
> 
> ...


Very Interesting facts 

These plaques were not limited to just the S1

My R1 does not have this plaque but i do know of another R1 that does have this plaque, so not sure what the deal is and why all cars were not installed with this plaque.


----------



## toonarmy (Apr 14, 2008)

wow, you certainly do learn something new everyday - especially with regards to the Skylines


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

excellent article of the omori factory and the services on offer

BNR34 GT-R: Omori Factory Tour Part 2 - The Ultimate Tuning Facility


----------



## Vader.GTR (Aug 2, 2016)

and part 1,

BNR34 GT-R: Omori Factory Tour Part 1 - Meet your Heroes

:wavey:


----------



## Cw-unit (Feb 23, 2017)

this thread is making me jealous..:bowdown1:


----------



## Vader.GTR (Aug 2, 2016)

Modern Classics magazine out this week, features a R34 R-Tune & a R33 I think. 

Anyone on here? :runaway:


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

Wicked thread - ...-


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

some good info on the S1/S2 and R1/R2 packages

BNR34 GT-R: Nismo Works Special - S2 & R2 Engines Explained


BNR34 GT-R
Friday, March 31, 2017
Nismo Works Special - S2 & R2 Engines Explained
Lately I have been receiving quite a few messages on the Facebook page inquiring about Nismo works engines, especially the S2 and R2 power-units as well as their predecessors, S1 and R1. There are a lot of myths and incorrect information floating around, so I thought it would be worth shedding some light. Both available for the BNR33, BCNR33 and BNR34, these engines represent Nismo latest offer for RB26 powered Skyline GT-Rs and are engineered following different philosophies.

S2

Developed with road use in mind, the S2 concept is Nismo answer to owners looking for fine street balance and enough performance to enjoy the occasional track day. Based on the older S1 Concept, Nismo went on and refined certain areas, especially in the torque department. Let's go with order: the S1 package is a hand-assembled unit usually based on a overhauled version of the owners current engine; while it is no longer for sale (replaced by the S2), its engineering concept is still used as a base for the newer version. The block is the RB26 OEM standard model: based on conditions and mileage, technicians would decide whether it needs replacing or not. Further my conversations with Nismo staff, unless your motor has less than 20,000km, given the age these cars have reached, they will likely advise to replace the block regardless of its state, mostly for warranty reasons (the engine comes with 1 year or 10,000km coverage). First step in the overhauling process is replacing the following parts with new OEM standard ones:

- Engine block: OEM - Standard (optional)
- Main bearings: OEM - Standard
- Conrod bearing: OEM - Standard
- Water pump: OEM - Standard
- Crank pulley & bolts: OEM - Standard
- Turbochargers: OEM - Standard
- Turbo outlet: OEM - Standard
- Engine gasket: OEM - Standard (overhauled)

The second step consists in upgrading the following part list to a higher spec:

- Pistons: N1 Version
- Piston rings: N1 Version
- Oil pump: N1 Version
- Timing belt: Nismo reinforced
- Oil pump plate: Nismo
- Air filter: Nismo
- Spark plugs: Nismo racing type #7
- Heat-shield tape: Nismo 50mm

The end result of the workflow so far is the older S1 engine concept. The S2 represents the natural evolution of its predecessor and Nismo focused on modernizing certain areas by adding the following parts:

- Fuel injectors: R35 GT-R - Nissan OEM 570cc
- Fuel delivery pipe: Nismo R35 conversion 
- Camshaft: Nismo S2
- Head gasket: Nismo 0.9mm
- ECM: Nismo S2
- Engine cover: Nismo S2 exclusive

A point worth noticing is that, in case the engine is developed for a BNR32 or BCNR33, the turbos would be upgraded to BNR34 OEM Standard with ceramic internals, aiming to improve torque response from low/mid speed ranges.

The camshaft is also specifically designed to balance street-driving smoothness and torque delivery.

The dedicated ECM is tuned to implement the changes brought by the R35 fuel injectors, the new camshaft and bring all together by sharpening the acceleration response. Additionally, Nismo fine-tuned the unit to improve fuel efficiency, expecting S2 owners to spend more time on the road than on track.

Thanks to this upgrades and parts specifically developed for the S2 concept, the engine develops a characteristic linear torque band that makes it easier to use on the street. Below a comparative power/torque graph between S2, S1 and RB26 DETT Standard engines. 

Nismo focused on improving pick-up and response compared to the S1 model, aiming to improve track performance. Final power figures are 450ps and 45kg-m of torque.

R2

Like the S2, the R2 engine is the natural evolution of its older brother, the R1 Concept. As the name suggest, this power-unit is Nismo response to owners who enjoy tracking their car on a more regular basis. Nismo philosophy is based on a fine tuned balance between power, responsiveness and durability/reliability; while the R2 may pale in front of 700ps + set-ups from other tuners, the engineers wanted to create an engine that would allow owners to put their ride through their pace on the track and then drive back home with peace of mind. 

The list of differences between S2 and R2 is noticeable and quite long. Let's start with the R1 Concept base:

- Engine block: N1 Version
- Pistons: N1 Version
- Piston rings: N1 Version
- Exhaust manifold: N1 Version
- Main bearings: Nismo
- Conrod bearing: Nismo
- Head gasket: Nismo 0.9mm
- Engine gasket kit: OEM - Standard
- Spark plugs: Nismo racing type #8
- Turbochargers: Nismo R1 turbo kit
- Turbo outlet: Nismo large capacity type
- Heath-shield tape: Nismo 50mm
- Air flow meter: Nismo large capacity type 
- Oil pump: Nismo reinforced
- Oil pump plate: Nismo
- Air filter: Nismo
- Timing belt: Nismo reinforced
- Exhaust manifold spacer: Nismo

As you can see almost everything is replaced with brand new Nismo parts. Amongst the most noticeable difference is worth noticing the presence of the N1 engine block, the same model originally mounted on the BNR34 Nür spec.

The N1 block is significantly stronger than the Standard one and has been extensively tested during racing in both the Super Taikyu series and the Nürburgring 24h.

The second component that stands out is the R1 turbo kit.

This kit is based on the N1 model with metal internals (instead of ceramic). Made by Garrett, they develop slightly more turbo-lag in favor of higher durability. However, Nismo took things a step further in developing the R1 kit and fitted the N1 base model with higher capacity ball bearings and reinforced actuator attachments to create an even more durable set-up.

The final step to finish the conversion to R2 is the same as the one for S2, but just with a different, dedicated camshaft and ECM unit. 

- Fuel injectors: R35 GT-R - Nissan OEM 570cc
- Fuel delivery pipe: Nismo R35 conversion 
- Camshaft: Nismo R2
- ECM: Nismo R2
- Engine cover: Nismo R2 exclusive

Completely hand-built, Nismo takes pride in assembling the R2 units with a very high degree of precision, aiming to optimal internal crank and pulley balance to deliver aggressive acceleration and peak torque response at lower revs.

Final power figures are 500ps and 48kg-m of torque. 

Nismo engines are not necessarily the most powerful and definitely come with high price tags, but when it comes to total package, balance and pedigree deeply rooted into racing, they are probably the best choice. What they lack in terms of neck-bending power figures, they compensate with OEM quality components, factory pedigree and reliability. With Nismo being an expensive option, it's quite rare to see models with these engines fitted to customer cars. The only tuner that, in my eyes, can compete in terms of allure is Mine's. 

Back in the days Nismo raced a Z-tune prototype at Nismo Festival in a Tuners Battle against all the major names (including MCR and Top Secret) and scored a win in 2000 and a third place in 2001, demonstrating that they can be well at the top both on the road and track.

Until next time.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

a great article by bnr34-gtr.com about the R2 package.

BNR34 GT-R: R2 Engine BNR34 V-spec II Nür Walkaround


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Great reads BHP and JPS, thanks.  The only problem with something like this, is knowing I'm going to be skint (or working!) for ages more buying more parts! My car won't be an official S2 or R2, but I'd like to get as close as possible to that spec, mixed with 400R / S-Tune looks.

Really must get to a show, be lovely to see some other cars for a change, other than CT17's latest buys at JDR! :chuckle:


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Red Duke said:


> Great reads BHP and JPS, thanks.  The only problem with something like this, is knowing I'm going to be skint (or working!) for ages more buying more parts! My car won't be an official S2 or R2, but I'd like to get as close as possible to that spec, mixed with 400R / S-Tune looks.
> 
> Really must get to a show, be lovely to see some other cars for a change, other than CT17's latest buys at JDR! :chuckle:



are you going to Japfest 2 @ Donington on the 1st July?


several great cars will be there...................... plus BHP's !


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

jps said:


> a great article by bnr34-gtr.com about the R2 package.
> 
> 
> 
> BNR34 GT-R: R2 Engine BNR34 V-spec II Nür Walkaround




Very good article thank you for posting JPS.

The price of an overhaul of the engine is eye watering £21k


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

jps said:


> are you going to Japfest 2 @ Donington on the 1st July?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes a couple of R1's will be on show hopefully, weather permitting.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Text from the R2 article copied below:-

#####################################

R2 Engine BNR34 V-spec II Nür Walkaround.


Stopping by for a coffee at Nismo Performance Center is one of my favorite choices when it comes to kill random Sundays afternoons. During one of my recent visits Yamada-san was installing a set of refurbished Öhlins suspensions on a BNR34 and I snapped a few shots while he was carrying out the finishing touches.


This particular model was equipped with a R2 engine as well and, considering how much fascination and curiosity there is around this powerplant, I thought I'd indulge with some extra photos.


Finished in Pearl White (QX1), it was sitting on a set of Rays LM GT4, completed by R35 brakes and rotors: a combo that is really hard not to like.


The car was fitted with other goodies as well, such as a Nismo titanium strut tower bar, intake plenum and airbox intake.


The owner is surely making good use of his prized possession, as confirmed by the tick layer of dirt on the body. Personally, given the tendency of this particular hue to yellowing over the years, I would recommend owners out there to keep it clean.


A final check and the car was ready to roll out.


Speaking of goodies, Yamazaki-san showed me this freshly overhauled Nür RB26 engine awaiting to be installed back into a customer car.


The powerplant looked like it just rolled off the production line, especially thanks to the brand new N1 block, recognizable by the "24U" code. During last year Nismo Festival a Nismo representative mentioned that the latest generation N1 blocks are stronger than the old ones, thanks to a revised production process; a claim that I'm curios to investigate a bit more. Total cost of the overhaul: a whopping 3,000,000 JPY!


I love spending time in this place: it's a great way to improve my technical knowledge and the guys are really cool. More importantly, they are genuinely passionate about their craft and, as somebody who spends most of his days wearing a tie during meetings, it's incredibly fascinating watching these artisans at work.




The past couple of weeks I've been trying to make the most of the last days of clear weather before the rainy season kicks in.


I did quite a bit of driving, mostly lapping the Wangan and stopping at Tatsumi Parking Area.


Definitely one of my favorite spots for a late afternoon coffee: cool cars and the sun setting over Tokyo - a combo that is really hard to beat.


As of this weekend heavy rain is in full swing and, like every year, it will be at least a month until the weather clears up. I guess the guys at Nismo will see me a lot more.

Until next time.

###############################


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

jps said:


> are you going to Japfest 2 @ Donington on the 1st July?
> 
> 
> several great cars will be there...................... plus BHP's !


I hadn't planned to, but I am off that weekend! I'll have a chat with the wife about going.


----------



## toonarmy (Apr 14, 2008)

There's also the Japshow at Santa Pod coming up soon...weekend of 8/9th July 

anybody else going?


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice one for the link


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

A few images of 2 R34 Nismo R Tunes taken yesterday.


































































Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

I didn't realise there is a R33 R Tune with R1 spec engine.

Anyone have one?


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

Black R1 just arrived at ACL


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Black R1????? Any more info?? ACL?? Who are they?


----------



## A12DY B (Sep 25, 2011)

Appreciating classsics Limited 

No pics live yet but just arrived this week


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

Praaam praaam 
Morning all .

Mines just gone past 35,000 kms so I'll share a pic or two .
Six years owned .


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

I.am.Sully said:


> *I didn't realise there is a R33 R Tune with R1 spec engine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that same car has been magazine featured a few times Sully....





I.am.Sully said:


> *Anyone have one?*




Does a 1:18th scale Auto-Art version count?


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

K66 SKY said:


> Yeah that same car has been magazine featured a few times Sully....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nope - sorry - a 1:18th scale version does not count! LOL.


Is the 1:1 version a 1 off as far as you know? Seen any for sale?


What edition No. of the magazine, GTR I assume, is it?


thanks & good info as usual from K66 SKY


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

I.am.Sully said:


> *Nope - sorry - a 1:18th scale version does not count! LOL.*


*Dam it*_....Knew you were going to say along the lines of that Sully!_



I.am.Sully said:


> *Is the 1:1 version a 1 off as far as you know?*


Not 100% on this. I'm sure that Matty32 has posted pictures of either that exact car or one very similar to it on show at the Nismo Festival in Japan IIRC. 

Going back a few years ago, There was this one here in the UK that had an R1 engine and other tasty Nismo goodies....





Does this 1:1 scale version count? Not seen it since that day at Japfest in 2006 _(but do remember it being up for sale on the Forum many years ago!)_ so don't know if its still here in Blighty or not?!



I.am.Sully said:


> *Seen any for sale?*


I wish I could read Japanese, In GT-R Magazine 098 - May 2011 there is this small ad....



Don't know if this vehicle is one or just something that looks the part Sully??



I.am.Sully said:


> *What edition No. of the magazine, GTR I assume, is it?*


Not this time. That article I took a picture of in my last post is from the _"I Love the R33 Skyline GT-R Book"_ below mate....



Be careful as there are two different covers available for this book so don't get caught out by buying the same book twice!




I.am.Sully said:


> *thanks & good info as usual from K66 SKY *


No problem! Sharing info is what this community is all about IMHO.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

A rather special R-Tune has just been put up for sale , link to follow..........


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Couldn’t wait so here it is, very very nice!

http://www.appreciating-classics.com/car/nissan-skyline-r34-gtr-v-spec-ii-r-tune/


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

That is lovely but shame it;s black! Just my opinion folks don,t get excited


----------



## Alex C (Aug 10, 2005)

£100K 

I looked down the back of the couch, but found only the hopes and dreams of my early years :bawling:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Black is the best colour! That price, however, is retarded.


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

Very nice 
I want the gold badges badly lol 

That mileage though 
Nearly 200,000 kms that's a lot of miles for a collectors car .


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

It's got the nismo plaque on the chassis ? 

Never seen that before ....

Car is beautiful


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

100k for a car that has done 200kms.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

FRRACER said:


> 100k for a car that has done 200kms.


Or £212k for one that has done 10kms...


----------



## Vader.GTR (Aug 2, 2016)

FRRACER said:


> 100k for a car that has done 200kms.



Actually, taken from ACL's advert....


"Only 56,862 miles covered since the Nismo R-Tune conversion was carried out by Nismo at the Omori Factory".


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Bennyboy1984 said:


> Or £212k for one that has done 10kms...


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

The black R1 car is now reserved, someone is getting a beauty


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

This car is now officially sold for the asking price and is off to Hong Kong on the first boat out of here. :sadwavey: 

Sad to see this leave the UK but that means that there are only 4 R1's remaining on these shores and a couple of them that are rather special.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

*The Rarest Production BNR34 in the World*

As per title - a great article regarding a 1 off early R-Tune.


BNR34 GT-R: The Rarest Production BNR34 in the World


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

Nice read 
Thanks 

So R- tune is same as R-1 or are they different cars ?


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

R34GTRvspec2nur said:


> Nice read
> Thanks
> 
> So R- tune is same as R-1 or are they different cars ?



R-Tune is the package - as in S & Z Tune.



R1 is the engine, as in R2, Z1, Z2, S1 etc....


The R-Tune also has a R1 ECU.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

I do love that white, quite tempted by it for my 33! Never seen it on another car before?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I wondered why there was one production R34 GT-R only painted in a unique colour.
Good read and good story behind it.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

short YT video of an early R-Tune having a bath.


https://youtu.be/h_tpacd-htU


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

This time in Japan, an absolutely lovely BSB V Spec II NUR R-Tune




https://youtu.be/OXx4-J56eA0


----------



## USMCSgtSltr#1 (Sep 28, 2017)

When you look at the white car next to the silver- they have the same features, but the siver car has a much bigger grill where the GTR badge goes than the white car.... can anyone explain this difference? 

It can also be seen in the photo of the magazine, the purple car has the bigger grill and the white is thinner. 

Different Spec models?


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

USMCSgtSltr#1 said:


> When you look at the white car next to the silver- they have the same features, but the siver car has a much bigger grill where the GTR badge goes than the white car.... can anyone explain this difference?
> 
> It can also be seen in the photo of the magazine, the purple car has the bigger grill and the white is thinner.
> 
> Different Spec models?



exactly which silver & white cars are you referring too??

Can you post photo's.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^Reference is probablu being made to Baisab's and Frank's 34s. Its just the different colours playing tricks with your eyes. They both are running the same bumper.


----------



## USMCSgtSltr#1 (Sep 28, 2017)

Heres an example from the magazine on the first page in this thread....


----------



## USMCSgtSltr#1 (Sep 28, 2017)

Some more examples.....

The white scoop seems far more thinner and has a thicker / meatier frame


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^As I suspected, it is the exact same bumper. Its just the white mucking around with your eyes. An opitcal illusion!


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

*R Tunes & F Sport cars*

thanks to John Crowe (blue R Tune owner from the US) for this fantastic article.



https://www.trap.team/news/2018/11/17/nismo-complete-car-catalog


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

Article in full. 

Thanks to john for permission to share 














































































































:smokin:


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks for sharing 
Great informative thread for us owners .


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

Australian Which Car magazine article featuring a superb R34 R-Tune....and some other old R33.






https://www.whichcar.com.au/features/nismo-gt-r-r33-400r-gt-r-r34-r-tune-review


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Hope I have managed to add some pictures with this post. This 34 belongs to a good friend of mine. Recently overhauled by Nismo Omori themselves. Nismo have also used an image of this car's engine bay on their site to demonstrate some of their product line up.. A stunning car I must confess.


----------



## profaine (Feb 27, 2017)

Kadir said:


> Hope I have managed to add some pictures with this post. This 34 belongs to a good friend of mine. Recently overhauled by Nismo Omori themselves. Nismo have also used an image of this car's engine bay on their site to demonstrate some of their product line up.. A stunning car I must confess.



Beautiful vehicle, I would love to see more images/info of the recent CRS cars!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

HJA have quite a nice R34 GTR for sale with an S1 engine right now for £65k


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kadir said:


> Hope I have managed to add some pictures with this post. This 34 belongs to a good friend of mine. Recently overhauled by Nismo Omori themselves. Nismo have also used an image of this car's engine bay on their site to demonstrate some of their product line up.. A stunning car I must confess.


Midnight purple is such an awesome colour...so cool.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

MS33 said:


> Midnight purple is such an awesome colour...so cool.


Midnight Purple you say?? Some more pictures for you!

It is nice to see that Skyline GTR owners can approach the Omori Factory today and have their cars sprinkled with some Nismo goodness!


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

It's good to see owners also replacing the hideous yellowed brake line clips! I've seen so many pictures lately of restored cars that still have the old ones in place! I've got a set waiting to go on, seems daft not to do it when they're only a couple of quid each. 

I love the grey crackle Omori use, hoping to do a homage to that for my car in 2019. Few more bits to collect first! At least my garage is now being built! Whooopieeeee! :clap:


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you for the positive contribution Kadir excellent pics  and a very tasty R2 in a rare midnight purple wow.


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow if only i had a spare 30k to do all that to my car. NISMO goodies indeed! Had an engine out respray too as the MNP3 cars had a black engine bay not colour coded.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

goldywaggon said:


> Wow if only i had a spare 30k to do all that to my car. NISMO goodies indeed! Had an engine out respray too as the MNP3 cars had a black engine bay not colour coded.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Well spotted; yes. Nismo Omori painted the whole car. This car was not originally MNP.


----------



## demo8ii (May 10, 2017)

That engine bay is a dream right there :bowdown1:


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

The wiper motor metal parts are dirty. :flame:

Seriously though, that is just all kinds of loveliness! :thumbsup:


----------



## CarteBlanche (Jul 31, 2018)

Wow that engine bay is amazing. I find it so cool that Omori is back stuffing factory blueprinted motors back into old cars like R34s. I can't think of any other manufacture doing anything close. Good for you Nissan/nismo.


----------



## Bennyboy1984 (Jul 26, 2009)

Lovely! Does it get driven much? Could imagine the Nismo treatment transforms the way it drives from stock.


----------



## Spiidfriik (Sep 9, 2015)

CarteBlanche said:


> Wow that engine bay is amazing. I find it so cool that Omori is back stuffing factory blueprinted motors back into old cars like R34s. I can't think of any other manufacture doing anything close. Good for you Nissan/nismo.


BMW does, actually.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

*BSB R-Tune - now F-Sport*

I've been sent this video of a few R34's, including a magical R34 BSB R-Tune, thats now been fitted with a F Sport engine.


R-Tune / F Sport from 11.24 mins.


We did see this car for sale in Japan a while ago - should this be in the UK rather than the US? 



https://youtu.be/EBYQUeJlu_w


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

I need a spliff after watching this .

Owner seems cool as .... 

Nice vid . Thanks


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

A great article highlighting the differences in the block used in the RB26.

The N1 24U block is used as the starting block for the R34 R-Tune and on special requests some R-Tunes have used the GT500 RRR blocks.

(The RRR GT500 block is standard in the Z Tune)

https://www.dsportmag.com/the-tech/rb26dett-building-blocks-which-rb26dett-block-is-right-for-you/


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Excellent info JPS thank you.....just posting the txt up here for everyone to view

No one would argue that the RB26DETT is one of the best inline six-cylinder engines to come out of Japan. Depending on the qualities that you prioritize in an engine, some could make a valid argument that it is even superior to Toyota’s 2JZ-GTE. The engine’s success in motorsports and the records it has set in the tuning world have put it in the upper echelon of performance engines. While it is one of the most expensive engines to build, it does offer some options unavailable in other platforms. In fact, it is the only Japanese performance engine where the OEM offers a high-performance version of the engine block. Today, there are no less than five variations of the RB26DETT engine block. After understanding the attributes that make a great high-performance block, we will explore the five blocks in detail to help you determine which is best for you.










A Better Block

“Cast iron” engine blocks are made from gray cast iron. This material gets its name from the gray color that is produced when it is fractured. It is the most common form of cast iron. However, not all gray cast irons are created equal. Some types of gray iron may have a tensile strength of just 20,000psi while other types may have tensile strengths up to three times that level (60,000psi). By adding nickel and some other alloys to gray cast iron, the strength, stiffness, hardness and fatigue resistance of the material can be improved. Hence, gray cast iron engine blocks that use a higher-nickel-content will have a superior strength even when dimensionally they are equivalent. While we couldn’t get official answers from Nissan or NISMO to confirm, there is a widely held belief that the N1 (24U) and GT (RRR) engine blocks are cast from a superior material that has a higher nickel content.

In addition to using a superior material, N1 and GT blocks are also said to have thicker cylinder walls and deck surfaces for improved power handling and durability at high power levels. It is important to note that the porosity of a casting also affects its strength and fatigue resistance. Voids in a casting are breeding grounds for cracks to develop. While the surface appearance of a casting doesn’t necessarily indicate the likelihood of the presence of internal voids, superior casting methods usually show an improved exterior surface. By inspecting all of the current and past versions of the RB26 block, the new-generation N1 block definitely stands out from the rest. The quality of the exterior surface finish is much finer than any of the other RB26 blocks. While we are still trying to get an official answer from Nissan on the reason, it is most likely that an improved casting method is used. As such, it is possible that the improved casting method may make the new-generation N1 block the least likely to develop cracks at extreme power levels.










Fortunately, our Club DSPORT precision engine development facility has a number of RB26 engine blocks on hand (including two of the scarce GT blocks that now fetch over $11,000 when they can be found). While we couldn’t cut up blocks to get all of the answers, we were able to sonic check all of the blocks to determine the wall thickness across a dozen locations in each cylinder, as well as six locations on the deck surface.

“First 500” Early-05U 

There is a popularly held belief that when Nissan originally cast the first 500 RB26DETT engine blocks, that additional material was cast into the blocks and that a higher-nickel-content material was used. This supposedly was the recipe for the N1 block released to the public later. According to the legend, Nissan did this to ensure that the first 500 engine blocks that were made to homologate the vehicle would also be able to survive the rigors of Group A endurance racing. If the legend is correct, this engine would only be found in R32 GT-Rs manufactured in August of 1989 with a VIN number between BNR32-000054 and BNR32-000453 (100 blocks were likely reserved for the racing program). Since finding and verifying this legend is next to impossible, we only mention this so that you would be aware.










05U is the designation of the standard RB26 engine block. We’ve run stock-bottom-end RB26 engines to over 850whp in street/strip trim.

The standard (05U) engine block has been known to deliver some incredible performance and reliability. We took one of these blocks above 850whp in a street/strip application and witnessed no ill effects. For endurance and road-racing applications, the consensus is that any power levels over the 600-650whp range are better suited for an upgraded N1 engine block. The standard 05U block we tested had an average cylinder wall thickness of 0.194”, with the thinnest cylinder wall measurement coming in at 0.134” (cylinder #2, north). Of course, any cast component is subject to core shifts in the process so no two blocks will measure the same so the thin spot measurement is likely to vary. Average deck thickness measured 0.295”. When inspecting these blocks for cracks, look between the freeze plugs on the “turbo” side of the engine.










Upgrade the block when over 650whp in road race configuration. First-gen N1 blocks have a 24U designation and a rough surface.

Better material, thicker cylinder walls and thicker cylinder decks have been the promise of the N1 block for some time. In the early 2000s, these blocks could be purchased for just under $1,000. Then the price came up to the $1,500 range and finally near $2,000 before this first-generation N1 (24U) block was discontinued. Our first-generation N1 (24U) we tested had an average cylinder wall thickness of 0.198”, with the thinnest cylinder wall measurement coming in at 0.127” (cylinder #2, north). So either we have a magical “First 500” 05U block or perhaps the N1 Gen-1 cylinder walls aren’t actually cast thicker? In any case, we did find that the deck surface was in fact thicker, checking in at 0.345”, roughly 1mm thicker. As we said before, the N1 block would be superior due to its improved material over the 05U, even if the dimensional cylinder wall thicknesses are nearly identical.










Only one run of the GT blocks was ever made. Plan on paying over $10K for a new one or over $5K for a used if you find an RRR.

Depending on the source, there was anywhere from 100 to 500 of the rare GT500 (RRR) engine blocks made. Roughly 20 of these blocks made their way into Z-tune editions of the R34 GT-R as 500 horsepower 2.8-liter special builds. The remainder of the production run was sold through Nismo as a GT block. Originally the selling price was about $3,000, which was more than double the cost of an N1 block at the time. Today, the going price for a new RRR block when found can fetch over $10,000. Used ones typically bring at least $5000-$6000. In measuring our brand-new GT (RRR) block, the average cylinder wall thickness checked in at 0.239”, with the thinnest cylinder wall measurement coming in at 0.122” (cylinder #5, south). Deck thickness was identical to the N1 blocks, checking in at 0.345”. So while the average cylinder wall thickness was over 1mm thicker than any of the other blocks, it also had one of the thinnest sections of cylinder wall. Of course, this could be compensated by offsetting the bore location in the machining process if a competent machine shop is used.










The new N1 RB26 block has a much finer grain appearance and the “24U” is void of the rivet heads. Street price is close to $4,000.

After about a two-year absence, the N1 block has returned. This time it sports a new part number and a new look. Unfortunately, it also sports an extremely high price. With a list price over $4,300, you are lucky to find one under $3,800. So how good is the most expensive RB26 engine block ever offered? Let’s start with dimensions. Measuring our new-generation N1 (24U), we recorded an average cylinder wall thickness of 0.199”. This is basically the same as the original series N1 block. The thinnest cylinder wall measurement came in at 0.110” (cylinder #1, south) which was the thinnest that we recorded in any of the blocks. This particular block showed a good amount of core shift as the difference in thickness in the number one cylinder from north to south was nearly 0.080”. For a serious performance application, the bore location could be corrected by a top-level machine shop to center the overbored cylinder in the meat of the material. As previously mentioned, the casting method for the new N1 block appears to be vastly different from any of the casting methods used in the past. Since years have passed since the original N1 block went into production, it is also likely that the material used in the new N1 block is also improved. What does it all mean? It may be the best aftermarket RB26 block ever offered or it may not. Unfortunately, only time will tell.



































The block’s identification code (05U, 24U, RRR) can be found on the turbo side of the engine, roughly 5 inches toward the rear of the engine from the threaded oil return.

Used versus New

One advantage of starting with a used block over a new block is that any residual stresses present in the block from the casting process will be relaxed from the engine being heat cycled. However, today’s casting methods leave less stress in the part than ever before so don’t be afraid to start with a new engine block for your ultimate build.










The deck surface of the N1 and RRR blocks is about 1mm thicker than standard 05U RB26 engine blocks.

For the engine described by the chart, Cylinder One would still be able to maintain a 0.108” wall thickness at 87.5mm by changing the bore position to avoid the thin wall on the South side. Using a conventional boring method, the wall thickness of Cylinder One would be only 0.080” at the same 87.5mm bore size. When an RB26 block is sonic tested before its first boring operation, it can be offset bored from the start to ensure that it can continue to be bored in the future up to 87.5mm or maybe even 88mm.

Bottom Line

If you are building an RB, you have plenty of options. Since the price of used and new N1 blocks are higher than ever, you may want to consider having a standard 05U block sonic checked and offset bored to maximize the cylinder wall thickness on the overbored engine. This should be done only in the North-South orientation as you do not want to offset the cylinder position in reference to the crankshaft. While this won’t give the strength improvement from the higher nickel content (N1, RRR) in a premium block, it will still improve the overall strength of the overbored cylinder. In fact, having the cylinder bored so that the wall thickness is maximized in the process seems to be a valid protocol for any RB engine block. Hopefully, Club DSPORT will offer complete RB26 short block assemblies in the near future. Stay tuned.


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm not a R Tune, but interesting info regarding the block used in the 400R.



I asked my owner to e-mail Reinix and this is their reply........


#################################


Dear Sir,


It's been a while.

How is Sully doing?


For 400R engine block, 24U(N1) was used.

We have not made modifications to reinforce the engine block.

24U is a reinforcement product for 05U(STD).


Best Regards,


===================================
REIMAX Co. Ltd.



#####################################


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

There is a Millennium Jade M-Spec Nur with a R1 motor in the Vspec Performance stable (Melbourne, Australia.) I will try get some pics and numbers next time I visit.

It sits in good company too. The collection includes

Z-Tune #15 (currently at Omori Factory getting a complete overhaul)
S-Tune #008
400R (unsure of number but its LP2)
Nismo R35 GTR
Mines R34 GTR Vspec N1
Mines VspecII Nur (2 of them) 
HKS Zero-R R32 GTR (Still in Japan but on its way)

There are also a few Rx7's, S2000's and Nsx's


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

A new page added to the GTR Registry by 9TR dedicated to the R34 Nismo R-Tune cars.


GTR-Registry.com - Nissan Skyline R34 GT-R Nismo R-Tune R1


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

RB28 said:


> There is a Millennium Jade M-Spec Nur with a R1 motor in the Vspec Performance stable (Melbourne, Australia.) I will try get some pics and numbers next time I visit.
> 
> It sits in good company too. The collection includes
> 
> ...




Great info - we need photo's !



and the 400R is #7 I think - sold in Japan 2016.


----------



## toonarmy (Apr 14, 2008)

looking forward to the pics


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

Happy to oblige:thumbsup:

First pic is of the engine bay on the M-Spec Nur. I will get some numbers and close up pics of the motor soon

second pic you can see the M-Spec Nur R1 on the right with the full dry carbon Z-Tune kit. This kit was later taken off the car and sold to someone else. The other Jade car on the left is fully built by Mine's :smokin: The 400R in the front row is hard to miss. The white R34 GTR behind the 400R is a Mine's R34 GTR Vspec N1 Demo car:bowdown1: Next to the Mine's car (on the left) is a Tommy Kaira based on a VspecII

third pic is a closer look at the Nismo 400R & Mine's Demo car

Fourth pic you can notice the 2 Mine's VspecII Nur's (left), a very clean VspecII Nur (centre), M-Spec Nur R1(right), Mines Demo car and another 2.8 Nur in the background

Last pic is of the only 2 S-Tunes in Aus. The blue one is #008 and the pearl white one is #005


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

Thought id make a separate post about the Z-Tune

The car was purchased and sent straight to Omori Factory for a FULL overhaul.

A colour change to Midnight Purple 3 was not easy im told but the new owner managed to convince them. Some pics before and after the respray

Notice the car actually came with Vcam! The Z2 motor will be fully refreshed, although Nismo have no spares for the Z2 and will either have to re-use the parts or make new ones.


----------



## toonarmy (Apr 14, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks for that!


----------



## curious (Jun 11, 2007)

Looks Great !


----------



## curious (Jun 11, 2007)

Can anybody answer why the Z-Tune didn't have the rear VS1 carbon diffuser fitted ?

They developed a new front carbon spoiler with undertray and then left the rear one off ? 

I have heard the rumors due to the radiators for the coolers.

But both my UK R34's run fine with the cooler radiators and the VS1 diffuser.

NISMO even sold a cooler kit to fit onto R34's with the diffuser.


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

curious said:


> Can anybody answer why the Z-Tune didn't have the rear VS1 carbon diffuser fitted ?
> 
> They developed a new front carbon spoiler with undertray and then left the rear one off ?
> 
> ...


No Z-Tune's came with a rear diffuser. Ive spoken to 2 different Z-Tune owners and they both said its weird as their cars were based on Vspec models. So Nismo would have removed them. As you mentioned, It was stripped to accommodate the rear diff and transmission coolers. 

I'll try get the owner of the purple one to test fit a rear diffuser and see if it would actually fit. The coolers could be larger due to the Z-Tune producing 500ps???


----------



## curious (Jun 11, 2007)

All Z-Tune's had no spoiler as NISMO removed them, why ???

Now the fact that Nissan developed the diffuser for the VS1 to balance the aero with the front splitter, it would be odd for NISMO to remove it.

Especially in light of the fact that NISMO developed a new front splitter and undertray for the Z-Tune with increased downforce. 

Mines did a similar thing on the front splitter and kept the rear VS1 diffuser on their demo car. This was running 600ps+ and had a rear mounted cooler as well.

Also the NISMO lower rear aero add ons have a template cut to allow for the VS1 difusser to fit into them, the same ones fitted to the Z-Tune. 

Now Nissan already had experience with rear mounted coolers from the UK R33 and the UK R34 and they both cope with over 600ps quite easy and at high speed.

UK R33 coolers in free air and UK R34 coolers hidden behind the VS1 diffuser.

NISMO also made a retro fit rear mounted cooler kit which fitted with the VS1 Diffuser on the R34.

So with all that in mind why would they make the rear mounted coolers so big that the VS1 diffusier wouldn't fit ? 

Or is it that the coolers needed extra air as the rumors go, but then the other examples as above didn't.

With all the bespoke suspension, brake and aero mods on the Z-Tune, it's a mystery ???

Would be great to find out if the VS1 diffuser fits on to your friends Z-Tune ***128402;

Any input or further information from you guys would be great.


----------



## curious (Jun 11, 2007)

Sorry ment

" All Z-Tune's had no VS1 rear diffuser as NISMO removed them, why ??? "


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

curious said:


> All Z-Tune's had no spoiler as NISMO removed them, why ???
> 
> Now the fact that Nissan developed the diffuser for the VS1 to balance the aero with the front splitter, it would be odd for NISMO to remove it.
> 
> ...


You make some great points!

I'll defiantly ask the Z-Tune owner about this! His Mines car is the 'Street Version' Vspec N1 so it'll be a little different to the race car we all have come to love on Best Motoring etc. Would still be worth popping my head under the car for a look! 

I might ask the owner to ask some Nismo engineers why they never fitted the diffuser back on, next time he's at the Omori Factory. 

I have a feeling they are going to give us the 'Because of the coolers' answer :chuckle: Then leave us with that

I must admit those coolers do look MEAN. Pic below of Z-Tune #1


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

A great vid of a Z-tune prototype vs an R-tune on track

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsrRCedIGCE


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

bhp said:


> A great vid of a Z-tune prototype vs an R-tune on track
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsrRCedIGCE



Thanks for posting the video bhp.....but I cannot open it for some reason.


As a matter of interested what where the lap times of the Z Tune and the R Tune?


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

jps said:


> Thanks for posting the video bhp.....but I cannot open it for some reason.
> 
> 
> As a matter of interested what where the lap times of the Z Tune and the R Tune?


Tsukuba Circuit:

R-Tune - 1:01.88
Z-Tune Prototype - 1:03.44

Must be that rear diffuser :chuckle:


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

bhp said:


> Back in the days Nismo raced a Z-tune prototype at Nismo Festival in a Tuners Battle against all the major names (including MCR and Top Secret) and scored a win in 2000 and a third place in 2001, demonstrating that they can be well at the top both on the road and track.
> 
> Until next time.


Does anyone know where I could view these videos? Ive seen the battle from 2005 (I think) where the Mines & MCR R34 GTR's cream the Nismo car and some Silvias. That video has been taken off YouTube though:bawling:

I have yet to see these earlier battles though!


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

3rd post in a row but who cares lol. I found out the serial numbers

Nismo 400R - #007
M-Spec Nur R1 - #036

Some pics of the cars. Notice the dry carbon Z-Tune front and the rear spats on the Nur are molded in:smokin: Also notice the 19x10.5+15 Nismo LMGT4's


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

I remembered 2 more R-Tune's here in Aus. I saw this Bayside Blue VspecII Nur with a R1 motor at GTR Festival in 2018. Another extremely rare gem is the Iron Chef Imports R34 GTR VspecII N1 which has the R1 motor. Apparently Nismo built 2 VspecII N1's to R1 Spec. Here are some pics from 7tune! Being one of only 18 VspecII N1's its pretty special!:bowdown1:


----------



## curious (Jun 11, 2007)

Did you manage to speak to the Z-Tune owner ??

Guys does anybody else have any input on this ???


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

RB28 said:


> Does anyone know where I could view these videos? Ive seen the battle from 2005 (I think) where the Mines & MCR R34 GTR's cream the Nismo car and some Silvias. That video has been taken off YouTube though:bawling:
> 
> I have yet to see these earlier battles though!


appreciate your input on this thread and thank you for the pics of the various cars out in Oz and keep them coming :smokin:

Not sure of where else you can find the vids of these battles, YouTube is generally the go to place for such content.


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

curious said:


> Did you manage to speak to the Z-Tune owner ??
> 
> Guys does anybody else have any input on this ???


Not yet but I will be seeing him 14 April at the shop. So if you guys have any photo requests dont be shy to ask. I will keep you up to date on what he says


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

bhp said:


> appreciate your input on this thread and thank you for the pics of the various cars out in Oz and keep them coming :smokin:
> 
> Not sure of where else you can find the vids of these battles, YouTube is generally the go to place for such content.


No worries! If I manage to find any more R-Tune cars i'll post them up! 

Seems like ill need to search eBay for all the Hot Version and Best Motoring DVD's


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

RB28 said:


> Not yet but I will be seeing him 14 April at the shop. So if you guys have any photo requests dont be shy to ask. I will keep you up to date on what he says



great info RB28 - and many thanks for taking the effort to add info and take photos etc..... really appreciated :bowdown1:


When you are next @ the shop - could you take a few engine bay photo's of the 400R - Always interested to see if I am missing any options or Nismo parts - many thanks.


and I assume it has a normal boot, rather than the carbon option? Can you confirm please.


Are the various cars you mention for sale, (Jade V & M Spec, 400R etc) or the owners toys?




many thanks - Sully


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

RB28 said:


> 3rd post in a row but who cares lol. I found out the serial numbers
> 
> Nismo 400R - #007
> M-Spec Nur R1 - #036
> ...


Omori Serial number on mine is 575 

Very nice thread thanks to all . 

Respect .


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

I.am.Sully said:


> great info RB28 - and many thanks for taking the effort to add info and take photos etc..... really appreciated :bowdown1:
> 
> 
> When you are next @ the shop - could you take a few engine bay photo's of the 400R - Always interested to see if I am missing any options or Nismo parts - many thanks.
> ...


Sully, No problems at at:thumbsup:

I will most certainly take some pics for you. Ive got a few on my PC at home but anything in particular that you'd like a close up of?

Unsure about the boot as the 400R is normally tucked away in a humidified bubble. I'll check that out and let you know!

They are a part of his collection but he has mentioned that everything is for sale for the right price.


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

RB28 said:


> Sully, No problems at at:thumbsup:
> 
> I will most certainly take some pics for you. Ive got a few on my PC at home but anything in particular that you'd like a close up of?
> 
> ...


thanks RB28 - perhaps we can continue the 400R chat on this thread.

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/488929-400r-registry.html

rather than clogging up the R-Tune timeline! :chuckle:


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

*CRS Build Costs*

Ever wondered what a R34 CRS costs to build? 

Well, thanks to GTR-Registry / 9TR we now have the answers. 


I have included this information within the R-Tune thread as the R34 CRS is essentially an R-Tune in its 3rd evolution (Evo III). (Original R-Tune with R1 engine is the original Evo I, R34 with R2 engine Evo II and now the CRS also with R2 engine is the R-Tune Evo III). :bowdown1:



Below is a full break down of the costs of parts, labour costs and final total costs including the donor car - reaching a whopping £245K for a CRS with NUR donor car - and then you have the costs to ship and import into the UK - taking it very close to £295K.


Happy reading. 


##########################################


How much does this R34 Nismo Clubman Race Spec (CRS) cost? I get asked this question a lot, probably more than any other question. So I set out to find out the answer, and with the help of CRS owner Leon now have documented the cost at: http://gtr-registry.com/en-r34-gtr-nismo-crs-cost-estimate.…

[There is a lot of information in this post and it will be easier to read on the link above, Facebook doesn't handle tabled information very well].
This page displays the best known information about the cost to build a R34 Nismo Clubman Race Spec (CRS) http://gtr-registry.com/en-r34-gtr-nismo-clubman-race-spec.…. There is no exact specification of what makes up a CRS. Additional parts can be ordered, and some parts don't need to be purchased if the owner doesn't want them. The Nismo Clubman Race Spec is a package provided by Nismo which can be applied to existing customer owned cars. They are not entire cars for sale by Nismo.
This list works off the official list of parts and changes specified by Nismo on their CRS website https://www.nismo.co.jp/omori_factory/original_menu/crs/…. A few part prices, or installation costs have been estimated based on research of prices available elsewhere in Japan. These are for a new non Nismo parts that are fitted to the CRS.

The pricing is structured in the same way that the Nismo CRS website displays the list of parts. There is a total at the top of each subsection in bold which is the total for that section. All pricing in Japanese Yen has been rounded to the nearest 1000 yen.

This pricing is effective 2019. The left price column is in Japanese Yen. The middle column is Australian Dollar and the right column is United States Dollar. The conversion used is AUD$1 = 80 Yen and USD$1 = 110 Yen. This is obviously subject to change over time. Check out the current exchange rates here https://www.xe.com/. These prices don't include tax, or the car until the very end of the table. Keep going to the bottom to work out an estimate. Car prices are estimates based on 2019 pricing for above average condition low milage base car (lets face it, if you're going to have a CRS built, you're not going to start with a rusted out piece of junk).
Special thanks to Leon who assisted in supplying much of the information which is documented below.

**So you want your own R34 CRS?** So it won't be easy, quick and definitely not cheap. Liasing with an agent is highly recommended. Because of many meetings, countless details, inspections, waiting for parts, and existing wait time, it will be at least 10 - 16 months before any work will commence on the car.

You'll need to either purchase a car in Japan, or ship yours there. It will be much more cost effective and easier to purchase one in Japan. Shipping a car back to Japan will also require reregistration and insurance, which is going to be difficult if you don't live there. Costs for this exceed $10k USD. Check out this video from someone who has done it.
Build time once the car build commences is estimated at least 12 months for vehicle completion.

Component - Yen ex tax - [email protected] - [email protected] - Notes
--------
Body - 6,008,000 - 75,100 - 54,618
--------
Complete strip down and repaint - 4,500,000 - 56,250 - 40,909 - Note this price can vary based on colour and condition of car. 
Chassis Refresh - 1,034,000 - 12,925 - 9,400 - Note this price can vary based on condition of chassis and various equipment. Some prices are incorporated in to other areas.

***9500; Muffler/Exhaust Bushings/Mounts - 8,000 - 100 - 73
***9500; Powertrain - 77,000 - 963 - 700
***9500; Transmission / Driveshaft - 170,000 - 2,125 - 1,545
***9500; Axle - 280,000 - 3,500 - 2,545
***9500; HICAS - 55,000 - 688 - 500
***9500; Alignment - 34,000 - 425 - 309
***9500; Brake Assembly - 127,000 - 1,588 - 1,155
***9500; Steering - 147,000 - 1,838 - 1,336
***9500; Various Bolts/Washers/Other - 119,000 - 1,488 - 1,082
***9492; Test Drive - 17,000 - 213 - 155

Titanium Tower Bar - 181,000 - 2,263 - 1,645
Underfloor Reinforcement Bar - 150,000 - 1,875 - 1,364
Performance Damper Set - 143,000 - 1,788 - 1,300
--------
Engine - 7,842,000 - 98,025 - 71,291
--------
R2 Engine Conversion - 5,366,000 - 67,075 - 48,782
Mounts - Engine - Inc in Engine - Inc in Engine - Inc in Engine
NE-1 Exhaust - 550,000 - 6,875 - 5,000
Gloss Carbon Air Box Assembly - 584,000 - 7,300 - 5,309
Air Inlet Pipe Set (Carbon) - 258,000 - 3,225 - 2,345
Intake Collector - 208,000 - 2,600 - 1,891
Intercooler - Nismo - 235,000 - 2,938 - 2,136
Intercooler Pipe Set (Carbon) - 288,000 - 3,600 - 2,618
Arc Radiator (With Logo) - 158,000 - 1,975 - 1,436
Radiator Grill - 50,000 - 625 - 455
Oil Separator - 62,000 - 775 - 564
Fuel Pump - 83,000 - 1,038 - 755
Competition Oil 2193E 5W-40 - Inc in Engine - Inc in Engine - Inc in Engine
--------
Cooling System - 298,000 - 3,725 - 2,709
--------
Engine Oil Cooler - 298,000 - 3,725 - 2,709
--------
Powertrain - 473,000 - 5,913 - 4,300
--------
Clutch - Super Copper Mix Twin - Inc in Engine - Inc in Engine - Inc in Engine
Front LSD - 273,000 - 3,413 - 2,482
ETS Control Unit - 200,000 - 2,500 - 1,818
Mounts - Trans - Inc in Engine - Inc in Engine - Inc in Engine
--------
Suspension - 1,632,000 - 20,400 - 14,836
--------
Ohlins - 416,000 - 5,200 - 3,782
Stabilizer Kit - 65,000 - 813 - 591
Suspension Link - 344,000 - 4,300 - 3,127
Link Bush/Mounts - 355,000 - 4,438 - 3,227
LMGT4 18 x 10.5 + 15 (x4) - 272,000 - 3,400 - 2,473
Pilot Sport 4 Tires - 180,000 - 2,250 - 1,636 - Est + Fitting
--------
Brakes - 1,353,000 - 16,913 - 12,300
--------
R34 GT-R Brake Kit For Clubman Race Spec - 1,133,000 - 14,163 - 10,300
Carbon brake air guide - 220,000 - 2,750 - 2,000 - 190000 + Est Fitting
--------
Interior - 748,000 - 9,350 - 6,800
--------
Seat x2 + Rails x2 - 367,000 - 4,588 - 3,336
Steering Wheel - 100,000 - 1,250 - 909 - 80000 Est + Est Fitting
Steering Boss - 20,000 - 250 - 182 - 15000 Est + Est Fitting
Combination Meter - 75,000 - 938 - 682 - 58000 + Est Fitting
Floor Mat - 20,000 - 250 - 182
Carbon Rear View Mirror - 24,000 - 300 - 218
Blue Side Mirrors - 21,000 - 263 - 191 - 19000 + Est Fitting
Multifunction Display - 121,000 - 1,513 - 1,100
--------
Exterior - 2,439,000 - 30,488 - 22,173
--------
R-tune Carbon Hood - 498,000 - 6,225 - 4,527
Z-tune Carbon Front Bumper Spoiler - 458,000 - 5,725 - 4,164
Z-tune Carbon Front Fender Set - 498,000 - 6,225 - 4,527
Z-tune Carbon Front Undercover - 558,000 - 6,975 - 5,073
Rear Fender Cover - 42,000 - 525 - 382
Side Skirt Set - 62,000 - 775 - 564
Carbon Exhaust Guard - 50,000 - 625 - 455
Rear Tow Hook - 50,000 - 625 - 455
Rear Spoiler Flap - 135,000 - 1,688 - 1,227
GT Diffuser Fin Set - 88,000 - 1,100 - 800
--------
Total ex tax - 20,793,000 - 260,000 - 189,000 - All numbers below rounded
8% Tax - 1,663,000 - 20,800 - 15,100
--------
========
Total without car - 22,456,000 - 280,800 - 204,100
========
========
TOTAL WITH CAR PURCHASE
========
V-Spec @ 7,000,000 + 8% tax - 30,016,000 - 375,200 - 272,900
V-Spec II @ 9,000,000 + 8% tax - 32,176,000 - 402,200 - 292,500
V-Spec II nur @ 12,000,000 + 8% tax - 35,416,000 - 442,700 - 322,000
========
Excluding registration, insurance and storage costs on base car (Japanese registration required for work to be conducted at Nismo) or agent fees.
Before shipping, destination taxes and on road costs if shipped outside Japan.
Allow at least 10-16 months for project to commence, and at least 1 year for vehicle completion.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

excellent info JPS, appreciate the input.

prices are astronomical for the CRS package and it goes to show why there were not too many R1's and R2's produced mainly being down to the costs of the packages.

However with the current heat in the market for these cars and especially the nismo and limited edition variants i think you will find a lot more people trying to create the CRS.


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

Just been sent this video by 9TR as it includes a MP 400R,


but it also features a Super rare M Spec NUR [email protected] 6.40.



enjoy.



https://youtu.be/f_HSUhTvNaQ


----------



## profaine (Feb 27, 2017)

I.am.Sully said:


> Just been sent this video by 9TR as it includes a MP 400R,
> 
> 
> but it also features a Super rare M Spec NUR [email protected] 6.40.
> ...


Plenty to drool over in that video! Interesting commentary....


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

I.am.Sully said:


> Just been sent this video by 9TR as it includes a MP 400R,
> 
> 
> but it also features a Super rare M Spec NUR [email protected] 6.40.
> ...


Reminds me of Australin CT17 with his collection except CT17 had no Mine's tuned 1's in his dozen or so R34. 

...hint send 1 of them over and get it tuned by the man himself. :chuckle:


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Cool video of a R34 R-Tune showing the way to a Corvette. :bowdown1:

https://youtu.be/UBH6EtXuLpU


----------



## RB28 (Jan 14, 2018)

Some pics of a VspecII Nur R2 from BNR34 GT-R (on Facebook):bowdown1:

Full CRS build


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

RB28 said:


> Some pics of a VspecII Nur R2 from BNR34 GT-R (on Facebook):bowdown1:
> 
> Full CRS build


Nice car for a nice guy.


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

Great R34 with F-Sport 2,8 engine has come up for sale in Germany...











Not an R-Tune, but as close as......







Nissan Skyline R34 cars for sale | PistonHeads UK


Looking for a Nissan Skyline R34? Find your ideal Nissan Skyline R34 from top dealers and private sellers in your area with PistonHeads Classifieds.




www.pistonheads.com


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Wow big money.


----------



## gtrfan34 (Jun 4, 2008)

A new R1 in the Gtr-registry

BNR34-401048 R-Tune in GV1 Black Pearl (V-Spec II base) - GTR-Registry Forums


----------



## 9TR (Aug 12, 2012)

gtrfan34 said:


> A new R1 in the Gtr-registry
> 
> BNR34-401048 R-Tune in GV1 Black Pearl (V-Spec II base) - GTR-Registry Forums


Thanks for noticing, we'll be doing a feature on FB soon of it, the owner was kind enough to provide invoices from Nismo from 2003 so we can get a look at the costs back then compared to now. Hoping to finalise everything by the weekend.


----------



## profaine (Feb 27, 2017)

9TR said:


> Thanks for noticing, we'll be doing a feature on FB soon of it, the owner was kind enough to provide invoices from Nismo from 2003 so we can get a look at the costs back then compared to now. Hoping to finalise everything by the weekend.


That will be very interesting/sobering haha.


----------

